# Does the board you have affect how much you can spin?



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the board shouldn't affect your ability to spin much if at all, if anything it'll only make the landings harder if you land slightly nose or tail heavy because of the softness of the board. i've ridden a 147 forum manual and spun 9s and 10s off 60+ foot jumps with it no problem, only issue is i would have to land perfectly center or the board would fold under me causing me to wash out of the spin.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

A lot of it might also come down to confidence levels. As Representative Smit said, you should be able to pull off the same spins with the K2 WWW. Keeping in mind the increased possibility of a wash out, however, it's possible that your mind will keep you from trying anything further. 

New boards can sometimes be helpful due to the tech, but it's mostly a mind game in my opinion. Not that there's anything wrong with that, haha


----------



## thevonst21 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah lack of confidence is probably my problem right now. Now I really want to try again and practice, but I have to wait until december...


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Not unless it's significantly heavier/longer than another board or the sidecut radius is really different. And even then, it will only affect the ease. You would probably be able to spin the same rotations after getting dialed in on it.


----------



## NateGC (Aug 3, 2011)

I've got a T7 159 and I can spin off jumps, but getting that thing off flat ground to do linked heel or toe-side turns is not a walk in the park considering I'm 5'9" and 140lbs. Great cruising and aggressive riding board, but freestyle, not so much. Although it is awesome for presses, buttering, and general playing around on the side of runs/ in trees. 
But spinning off a feature, not a problem. It's all in the approach and take-off.


----------



## NateGC (Aug 3, 2011)

Haha, hell yea. Eats up the landings too. Like landing on butter in anything other then straight icy conditions.


----------

